# Loft Photos



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

Some photos of the loft.
12' x 32' 5 chambers


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice loft.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like a real nice set up. Nicely located for racers.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome loft! I would love to have one like it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice loft! You have 5 sections, but how many are for young birds, how many for old birds, and how many for breeders? Just curious and would love to know!


----------



## tpvang (Jun 15, 2010)

Real nice!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow...Very nice


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome loft. Yet living in Oregon, is the loft open to the " air " all year round?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice loft. I really like your walkway with every thing so conveniently located.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks great, too big for me though.. I would have it filled with birds and then my feed bill would be out of my budget...lol..


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

VERY nice loft! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Nice loft! You have 5 sections, but how many are for young birds, how many for old birds, and how many for breeders? Just curious and would love to know!


I have 3 sections that are set up with 9 widowhood nest boxes each and use these for both old birds and young birds. The nice thing with the nest fronts is that they will divide the box in half, which is then just a big box perch. I have one section that is just perches that I use when the youngsters are little and for dividing birds out later in the season.
The fifth section is a bit bigger and has 18 nest boxes and several perches. I use this loft mainly for breeder overflow, if I need it. I don't like to keep too many birds so they all have plenty of room.


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

Cgosch said:


> Awesome loft. Yet living in Oregon, is the loft open to the " air " all year round?


It is open year round and if I had to build it again I would take the wire(open area) and extend all the way to the roof. I could still do it by taking the sheet metal down. I had the same design when I lived in Wisconsin and left it open all year.
I think the birds are better off with it being more open than not. I also have a large overhang in the front, so no rain gets in. The loft is situated facing east, due to the way my property is situated. In the winter we mostly get south winds blowing up the valley with rain and with the loft facing east it doesn't get inside.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice setup. I have some friends that use the open loft here in PA and do very well Racing. Thanks for posting.

Billy


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd love to have a loft that size in the backyard but that isn't going to happen without getting a permit. Permits mean more taxes and I ain't paying more taxes.


----------



## vidalmig (Oct 26, 2009)

That is the MGM Grand Hotel for pigeons  very nice set up!


----------



## Pigeon observer (Apr 28, 2012)

Dude thats impressive.


----------

